# A PIRATES LIFE FOR ME (a warhammer fantasy roleplay recruitment)



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

the role play will star with the characters at a port in the world of warhammer fantasy which is very wealthy and many different people can be found there wether they be elf,dwarf,man or if your unlucky a vampire. your characters will be there for a reason which you will choose when you create your character.everything is normal when all of a sudden the port is filled with explosions and screams burst out all over,the buildings will catch fire and pirates are seen raiding the shops.for some reason of your choosing you are nocked unconscious.when you awaken you are on your knees tied up on the deck of a ship with others to your right and your left,you have been taken captive by the ogre pyrate TROG GRIMMAW and have been made slaves by his crew but he rewards you with food a good bed and your lives in return for your service.one night you wake with a loud thud as something hit the deck above.groans and thuds can be heard throughout the ship,you are being borded.the characters make there way to the top deck to see Captain Grimjaw in a duel with another pirate captain the mighty ork torzog bloodtooth, the two are locked in conflict untill torzog finally sends trog flying into the mast grunting in pain.the characters will get a choice of either remaining with trog and his pirates the "maw raiders" or join torzog bloodtooth and his "waaagh corsairs"

*CHARACTERS*

.no godding

.name

.race(no tomb kings,chaos or skaven)

.age (depending on race)

.proffesion (mage,adventurer,swordsmith etc)

.weapon of choice(wether it be a club,bow or magic staff)

.appearance(apart from general race characteristics what makes them stand out)

.personality (are they trustworthy and loyal or deceitful and treacherous)

.why they were in the port

.background(any side notes that we should no about your characters past)

p.s.dont say which pirate youll join yet keep it a surprise


*accepted*

.Issil drogbane-Romero's own

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

sounds good but i have some q's.

What professions are available?

if people pick different crew then what then?

What weapons are allowed? or is it anything?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Romero's Own said:


> sounds good but i have some q's.
> 
> What professions are available?
> 
> ...


well for proffesions and weapons it depends on the race as a high elf isnt going to grab a club and smack someone in the face so heres some examples:

.swordsmith

.mage

.adventurer-variety of weapons available

.soldier-gun or sword and shield etc

.thief-knives usually

.assasin-knives,bow etc

.inventor-gun or some wacky thing that doesnt work properly

.drunk with no proffesion-club,will probably pick up anything he finds

.hunter-bow,gun,crossbow

.merchant-depends what he sells

for the different crew ill have two threads so one for the orks crew and one for the ogres view for different points of view and ill play the role of either trog or torzog depending on the thread


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

untill people decide which pirate to go with we will just use trogs

trog is a bit kinder but is not as powerful whereas torzog is very strong and devastating but is not ver forgiving when it comes to failure


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

now remember to be realistic (well as realistic as you can be for fantasy) your not going to be able to carry enough weaponry to arm an army so keep it practical and for certain points in the story ill ask you to message me what our going to write before you post so that i can approve as certain conflicts are bound to have casualties and one of you killing a whole army single handed is highly unlikely.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Name: Issil Drogbane

Race: Man

Age: 37

Profession: Adventurer

Weapon of choice: Issil carries a wide choice of weapons, as his profession requires. His main weapon is a finely crafted sword that he 'liberated' from a Empire captain that he killed while he was drunk in an inn. He also carries a shield that is marked with countless notches and cuts from the many blows that have been turned aside by the shield. Issil carries a small repeater pistol that he uses before he moves in for the kill. Issil wears simple clothes, protected by leather gauntlets, breastplate, greaves and shin gaurd. He wears a travelling cloak that he rarly removes.

Appearance: Issil is tall and built well. He stands at 6'1", tall but not overly so. He has blonde hair that is short and seemingly always well kept. He has a well cared for beard of the same blonde as his hair. He has no sign of age or war upon his face and is considered handsome by many races. It is for this reason that Issil has a woman in nearly every city across the old world. He has emerald eyes that seem to sparkle with joy at all times. 

Personality: Issil seems freindly and always happy and cheery. But this is not completly the case. At any oppurtunity Issil will slit your thoat and escape with all your belongings and money. But this is not to say he is a backstabber and a fraud, only an oppurtunist. Amongst freinds he will fight for his and their lives. It is only the unknown and unworthy that he would set himself upon. It is for this reason that Issil has countless enemies and can fight for no army. His unfortunate urge to take any oppurtunity available to improve his own life has forced him to live his life as a mecenary and an adventurer.

Why they are in port: Issil's profession as a mecenary has led Issil to the port, where he is seeking work. He was responding to the call from a certain warrior preist by the name of Orvar who he owes his life to.

Background: Issil was born as a prince to a far off and distant land called Hoge. He grew up rich and well fed for the years of his life until he reached young adulthood. It was at this time that a great tradgedy struck the kingdom. A roving Ork warband came upon the rich and yet almost undefended kingdom that was rich for the picking. There was limited military, the only trained soldier's being the men that formed the Royal Gaurd. the king, Issil's father was old and sick so in no state to defend the kingdom. And so the burden of leading the sucidel war against a far larger Ork force. But he stepped forward and took up his family's sword.

Issil redused to wait in the city and wage a long and drawn out seige where countless civilian's would lose their lives. No, instead Issil gathered his forces and marched from the city. He made good progress and after two day's march Issil climbed over the crest of a hill and saw, spread out before him, a horde of Orks, moving quickly across the plain. Issil moved his forces forward and, when sighted by the larger force, began to lead his forces at a faster and faster pace until he lead the Royal Gaurd at a run, shouting war cries and words of praise. It was with a resounding crash that the two forces met and the first blodd was spilt.

A victory against the Ork horde would take unearthly powers and would put Hoge on the map as a source of the finest fighters and leaders the world had ever seen. But it was not a victory. Far from it in fact. The Royal Gaurd were crushed by the overwhelming numbers and nearly all lives were lost. But Issil had grown up under constant training in the use of weapons and he was a very fine swordsman. When the final Royal Gaurd fell Issil knew there was no hope. He turned and cut a bloddy path of escape until he broke free of the Ork horde and escaped into the country.

From then on Issil was forced to find work as a mecenary, using his skills to earn him enough money to but food and put a roof over his head.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

very well done i hope to get more people joining so that this can actually get somewere


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

if i might make a suggestion. You should maybe change the title. So put in capitals so it's somthing like this

A Pirates Life for Me (A Warhammer Fantasy roleplay)

just so it stands out more.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

yeah. Just like that. Well done.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As I said in your other recruitment thread, I look at what you have here and there is a lot that you should seek to improve on. Least of all being grammar/spelling errors.



son of azurman said:


> the role play will star with the characters at a port in the world of warhammer fantasy which is very wealthy and many different people can be found there


And is this port going to be one of the many trading ports in the Empire states of Ostland, Nordland, or Middenland? Perhaps somewhere along the shores of Brettonia? Maybe Cathay, or amongst the Hung, or even one of the borderlands of the north?



son of azurman said:


> wether they be elf,dwarf,man or if your unlucky a vampire.


You do realize the problems you are going to face if vampire characters are allowed right? The water saps their unlife, makes their very bodies like that of lead, and will bring them to true death if they are not careful.



son of azurman said:


> your characters will be there for a reason which you will choose when you create your character.


This is rather stock standard really, everyone has a reason for why they are somewhere, it would be in the characters background whether you said this here or not.



son of azurman said:


> everything is normal when all of a sudden the port is filled with explosions and screams burst out all over,the buildings will catch fire and pirates are seen raiding the shops.for some reason of your choosing you are nocked unconscious.when you awaken you are on your knees tied up on the deck of a ship with others to your right and your left,you have been taken captive by the ogre pyrate TROG GRIMMAW and have been made slaves by his crew but he rewards you with food a good bed and your lives in return for your service.one night you wake with a loud thud as something hit the deck above.groans and thuds can be heard throughout the ship,you are being borded.the characters make there way to the top deck to see Captain Grimjaw in a duel with another pirate captain the mighty ork torzog bloodtooth, the two are locked in conflict untill torzog finally sends trog flying into the mast grunting in pain.


This all belongs in the action thread of this RP, in much greater detail, as the first portion of your story. 

You have a decent bit for the start and updates: the village/port in which the characters gather in is raided, the characters are either captured or prove themselves worthy of not being killed or captured, those captured prove their worth as potential crew rather than as slaves to be sold (a very hard task mind you), and then the ship is attacked by another band of pirates (not uncommon.)



son of azurman said:


> the characters will get a choice of either remaining with trog and his pirates the "maw raiders" or join torzog bloodtooth and his "waaagh corsairs"


I would highly advise against this, especially if you wind up with only a few players. There is, in my opinion, nothing less fun than only having one or two other player characters and being forced to play alongside an army of NPC's.



son of azurman said:


> no godding


Is this it for your rules? What about action thread post size; how many sentences are you going to expect? How many posts per update? Do you have any requirements for members who are not going to be able to post? How often are you looking to update?

No god modding is kind of just the tip of the iceberg when you think about it.



son of azurman said:


> .name
> 
> .race(no tomb kings,chaos or skaven)
> 
> ...


Going down your character sheet:

Other than those listed, do you have any other limits on race? Most dwarves would likely sooner die than join a pirate crew, but they would definitely choose death over being crew with an elf or elves (and the same in return.) Also, while you have said no chaos, are you lumping all northmen into that category? Including Norscans and other tribes who are relatively un-altered by the taint of chaos?

Definitely give the players an idea of what your looking for in regards to profession. If you have not done so already, researching the kinds of professions members of other races might have would be a very good idea.

A list of what weapons you will and will not accepts is probably a good idea. It really doesn't matter your profession, fact is you likely will not be using any weapons you start with. (Why let a potential slave keep an Empire handgun when it can be sold and you make more profit off this one person?)

Why do characters have to stand out in regards to appearance. The focus of this is what they look like, not who can look like the sorest thumb.

Personality defines the way a character will act, and background is who they are; not much to say about those really.


You have the start of a good idea here, but the execution needs a bit of work. If you have not done so already, read the stickies we have at the top of the forum as they are only there to help you and others out.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

for the beginning thats not the actual beginning of the action as i was just summing up.im going to research more for port names,locations etc the reason i have not done that already is because im only new to fantasy.by chaos i meant daemons or those that actually either are corrupted or worship chaos those who are barely tainted are ok.
for the two crews ill have torzog ask the characters but they all decide to stay with grimmaw.
for weapons i was thiking that the pirates disarm them but when they join the crew they get given the option of eiher getting there weapon back or they can get a new 1 and sell the old one.for races when you take out elves a dwarves theres not many potential races.
for paragraphs it depends on the update and ill say what it should be at the end of each update.
vampires i dont know y i put in there just ignore that.
spelling mistakes forgive as im not even 13 yet


----------



## p_folis (Dec 27, 2011)

what are characters stat lines. r u using 3rd or 2nd edition.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

for eds i dont know for like miniatures i just know about fluff as I'm only just starting the actual game so probably which ever is best and less overpowered if you know what i mean.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, I turned thirteen on the 19th of June which was what, 20 days ago? And my grammar is fine and was fine before that. Use microsoft Word or whatever system you've got for a spellcheck


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

seriously... santaire your thirteen... well f... errr i mean cuddle a duck. I'm blood... extremely impressed by your writing mate.

kudos


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey, you should have seen me before I came to Heresy. I was absolutely shit

But cheers for the compliment


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alert. underage swearing.

But joking aside, you are an incredible writer for a just turned 13 year old. Well done.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well 1. inorder for my computer to type properly i have to thump the keys and 2. my spell check doesnt work


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

santaire im not sayng you wouldnt be im just saying i dnt write as much as the older guys usually do


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

If you thump the keys surely it's easier to pick out the right letters. And how does your spell check not work?

Edit:


Romero's Own said:


> Alert. underage swearing.
> 
> But joking aside, you are an incredible writer for a just turned 13 year old. Well done.





deathbringer said:


> seriously... santaire your thirteen... well f... errr i mean cuddle a duck. I'm blood... extremely impressed by your writing mate.
> 
> kudos


What can I say. I'm awsome :wink:

:laugh:


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

i said i have to thump the keys i didnt say i did.i do sometimes but most of the time i just type normally

i get the point im bad at spelling,im not detailed enough,and im basicly just %$£* but from now on unless it hasnt been said before can we jut talk about the actual thread


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Your not said collection of symbols, your new and jumping in at the deep end by trying to gm an rp before you've even participated in one on the site. As said before the site has expectations, high, high expectations, always had and always will.

You have the determination to do it quite evidently and good luck to you, we are honestly just trying to get you to consider the effort this takes and from reevers point trying to constructively advise you of how to make your rp better and get more rpers.

If you want more advice we'll be happy to help. If not best of luck to you.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Ino I'm not saying its not helping but people are repeating basicly


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

People are repeating these things because they're basic issues which need to be addressed. 

In a text based rpg clarity and detail are key. To communicate effectively you need adequate spelling and grammar or its a mess to read. I personally wouldn't want to play in a game where the GM can't, or won't, write properly. It's not a good sign. Do you have the commitment an rp needs? These things take months or years, are you willing to commit to that? To getting detailed updates in on time consistently. 

An rpg is a massive undertaking and requires a lot of preparation. You have to have the plot planned out (allowing for player actions and decisions of course), you have to have a detailed world for your rpg to take place in. Who inhabits this world, what things will your players come across. What enemies will they face, what are their motivatons?

Rpg's are not about writing battle scenes or spells, that's boring. An rpg is about character development and growth, a grand adventure. Action is not for its own sake but to advance the story, demonstrate something. 

If you're set on being a GM then that's great it can be a very rewarding experience. it takes a lot of work, commitment and preparation however, more than you've shown so far. I think you should go back and properly plan out this rpg if you're set on doing it and then come back and try recruiting for it. 

Or join someone else's rp as a player and use the experience to work on your writing abilities and see how they do it, see what's required of a gm.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

this thread is dead


----------

